# QR code for vaccine passport



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

We're in Germany for the rest of the year. We are fully vaccinated, with records from a Canadian province. No problem getting into Germany with that, but we'd like to set up the CovPass app so that we don't have any difficulty getting into restaurants, theater, football matches etc. My understanding is, we need to go to an Apotheke and have them look at our foreign vaccination records and issue the QR code we need for the app to work. The first Apotheke was not cooperative. Has anyone managed to do this, recently moved to Germany with vaccinations from outside the country, but then managed to hook up the local vax pass? (In our case we're only visiting so won't have an Anmeldung or Aufenhaltstitel, but I can always claim that we've moved but still have 90 days to organize all that.)


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi, any Apotheke, with scan service should do it..





CovPass-App: Easily verify EU Digital COVID Certificate







www.digitaler-impfnachweis-app.de




I took my vac pass and went to a local Apotheke, no problem.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Tellus said:


> Hi, any Apotheke, with scan service should do it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You were probably vaccinated within the EU.

The TS was vaccinated outside the EU and the pharmacist is required by law to ensure that the vaccines that were used are recognised in the EU. It is a good example of the system not being able to handle atypical cases.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Nononymous said:


> We're in Germany for the rest of the year. We are fully vaccinated, with records from a Canadian province. No problem getting into Germany with that, but we'd like to set up the CovPass app so that we don't have any difficulty getting into restaurants, theater, football matches etc. My understanding is, we need to go to an Apotheke and have them look at our foreign vaccination records and issue the QR code we need for the app to work. The first Apotheke was not cooperative. Has anyone managed to do this, recently moved to Germany with vaccinations from outside the country, but then managed to hook up the local vax pass? (In our case we're only visiting so won't have an Anmeldung or Aufenhaltstitel, but I can always claim that we've moved but still have 90 days to organize all that.)


Could you maybe make a private appointment with a GP, have them verify your Canadian vaccination record and get a QR code and German vaccination passport booklet as a physical record?

By the way, since you are in the area, I highly recommend doing a day trip to the Spreewaldweihnacht!


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

You 're right i 'm EU citizen. Just found a site that could be helpful








Digitales COVID-Zertifikat der EU


Die Kommission hat ein Programm für digitale Impf-Zertifikate aufgelegt, um die Rückkehr zu wirtschaftlichen, gesellschaftlichen und Reise-Aktivitäten zu erleichtern.




ec.europa.eu




Canada and US are not listed as technical completed


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

We got it sorted.

First Apotheke refused and made up a bunch of nonsense about "EU-Bürger" and "Aufenhaltstitel" and "Steuerzahler."

Second Apotheke, just down the road, took our Canadian documents and did it straight away. As we were getting ours a gang of American students came in, handed over a stack of CDC cards and drivers licenses then went back outside to wait. Clearly this was the foreigner-friendly Apotheke.

After that the biggest challenge was setting up a German app store account to download CovPass, but it didn't take long.

Pandemic-wise, things are _weird_ here. Lots of places are being super careful, only allowing 2G now (so vaccination pass or proof of recovery, but not recent test) and requesting that you use the Luca contact-tracing app to register your visit. Meanwhile, the restaurant next door completely ignores all the rules: tables packed together, staff without masks, no checks at all. I have a feeling that this is going to last about a week, then the sh*t is going to hit the fan.


----------

